# Identification Help



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just got some great premium caribbean live rock with coral already on it in my nano and not sure what a couple things are being newer to saltwater. Please excuse the crappy pics my daylight bulb blew and only have the dual light for the time being, my retro fit LED fixture will be here monday.

From left to right:

Pic 2 - it's the tube, it opens and closes also inflates and deflates. It is red but can't really tell with the lighting messing with the camera

Pic 3 - The coral in the pic is bright red on the whole "top"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Picture 1 looks like "spaghetti worm"
Picture 2 looks like some macro algae(calurpae)
Picture 3 could be a coral?
Picture 4 is aptasia(nucianse/pest anenome)

I have been wrong before,but best I can see.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Picture 1 looks like "spaghetti worm"
> Picture 2 looks like some macro algae(calurpae)
> Picture 3 could be a coral?
> Picture 4 is aptasia(nucianse/pest anenome)
> ...


Picture 2 isn't a calurpae I just looked that up. Its the "Bulb" on the right that you can hardly see

Picture 3 is definitely a coral, when I was adjusting my powerhead I accidentally put the full flow on it and it shrunk and lost some color and within 5 min was back to full size and color.

Picture 4 Im glad I posted this because I just did some reading about how aphasia can kill fish and rapidly take over the tank. I will be killing that ASAP! Not really worried about my clown rubbing against it because its against the wall where the clown can't get but I don't want it to spread.

Thank you for the help, as soon as I get the LED fixture installed I will post better pics.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Problem solved! I took the rock out of the tank, got in there with a tooth pick and then torched the little boogers with a lighter and the little area surrounding them. 

Apparently I also have a clam that has become a part of the rock because the 30 seconds I had it out of the tank I got hit in the face with a stream of water and could see it closing back up. Now reack of clams haha


----------

